# Enamel / Lacquer over Future



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Before I make a dumb move with my Chariot, I figure I'd ask a dumb question. I've Future dipped the clear top to my Chariot, and I plan to let it set about a week, prime it with Tamiya primer, and shoot it with AlClad aluminum.

Is this safe?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

According to the folks who I asked about this; the say NO.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

YES
It is safe for a variety of reasons.

Future is pretty inert and you can apply paints over it. Perhaps I would not do the work in the order you suggest, but not for compatability problems.

Tamiya's primer does not seem to be a lacquer. Tamiya's spray paints are plastic safe, synthetic lacquers. Both Tamiya primer and Tamiya spray paint can be applied over bare plastic or Future so its a moot issue anyway.

Any airbrush finish, laquer or whatever, dries so quickly that you shouldn't have any compatability issues. Alaclad is safe over enamel as well and some shades can be applied to bare plastic.

If you are using Alclad's Polished Aluminum it should be applied over Gloss Black. Either use Alclad's own Gloss Black primer (let it dry a few days its somewhat tacky), Testors MM Gloss Black enamel, or Tamiya TS spray paint Gloss Black. The grey and white spray primers are slightly rough (to provide tooth for paint) so they will give a less smooth Alclad finish than the recommended gloss base coat.

For best adhesion, I would mask off the frames, paint/prime them as you want, remove the tape, clean up the clear top, THEN dip it in Future. Tape and masking can lift or thin Future requiring a second application anyway.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm shooting for a somewhat dull, weathered look in the window frames to go along with the weathered look I'm aiming for in the entire model, so I'm looking at going with Tamiya grey primer. I'm *hoping* that the Aztec Dummy masks I'll be using won't pull off the Future. I'm going to give the Future a good week or more before I paint the top.


----------

